# Favorite Anime Music



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if this kind of topic already exists. Well, everybody, what's your favorite anime music? Me, I like some of the K-On musics and the ending of Hayate the Combat Butler: Second Season.


Spoiler: Favorite Anime Musics




*K-On!! Utauyo!! Miracle Opening*


*K-On!! Gohan wa Okazu*


*K-On!! U&I*


*Hayate the Combat Butler: Second Season Ending 2*



What's your favorite anime musics?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 6, 2011)

Xros Wars' Never Give Up, and the Inazuma Eleven openings. Just to name a few.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 6, 2011)

Never realized how much I liked Clannad's music till I tried finding another anime like it.
Most animes lost almost all of their emotional appeal just because the music isn't as good.
Also Clannad/after story were the only anime with an opening i'd listen to every episode.


Too tired to embed. It's messing up with multiple videos. I'll just post the After Story/Season 2 opening and leave it at that.



Spoiler



[youtube]QvyXVFNzvag[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Never realized how much I liked Clannad's music till I tried finding another anime like it.
> Most animes lost almost all of their emotional appeal just because the music isn't as good.
> Also Clannad/after story were the only anime with an opening i'd listen to every episode.
> 
> ...



Same as me. I also messed up when I put some of the videos in the spoiler, but I get the hang of it.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 6, 2011)

Not a huge fan of the series, but I always loved the opening to Higurashi no Naku Kuro ni.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKV195eXg7I[/youtube]

Nightwalker's opening is "Gessekai" by one of my favorite bands, BUCK-TICK.
[youtube]qpRntRj_EQU[/youtube]

Two others are Cowboy Bebop's "Tank!" by The Seatbelts and Neon Genesis Evangelion's "Cruel Angel's Thesis" (thanks Joe88).
There's probably a ton others that I could say the same for, but aren't jumping to mind.



Spoiler



also I guess I'll add a "guilty pleasure", Clannad's closing theme: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4k6HWcf6jM


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 6, 2011)

.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 6, 2011)

The first one that comes to mind is Sousei no Aquarion from Aquarion.  I don't like the show, but the theme song is amazing.

[youtube]oE6RtY7a2a0[/youtube]


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 6, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> and Neon Genesis Evangelion's which I have no clue what it's called.


its either cruel angels thesis or fly me to the moon


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 6, 2011)

fack hit quote instead of edit...


Not sure how I forgot the name "Cruel Angel's Thesis"...


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

malapo said:
			
		

> K-ON!! S2 ED1 and ED2, OreImo OP1, Gintama ED 5
> 
> *K-On!! No Thank You!*
> 
> ...



There. I edited it, so that others can see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler



[title:These two songs aren't my favorite, but I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
*K-On!! No Thank You!*


*K-On!! Listen*


----------



## mrtofu (Mar 6, 2011)

.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

malapo said:
			
		

> ah thanks for showing me how
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome.
Here are more of my favorite:



Spoiler: More of my favorites




*K-ON! Tsubasa wo Kudasai*


*K-ON! My Love is a Stapler*


*? K-ON - Let's Go! ??Yui,Mio,Ritsu,Mugi & Azusa; Mix?? *


----------



## Cyan (Mar 6, 2011)

For me, it changes periodically.
I'm listening to an anime OST for few days/weeks, then I changes depending my mood.

some of them :
Akira
Blood+
City hunter
Coboy bebop
Escaflowned
Fruits basket
Any ghibli (but usually Mononoke hime orchestral and image album and Nausicaa)
Haibane Renmei
Hiatari Ryouko
Hikaru no go
Love hina
Mushishi
Nana
Naruto
Nazca
Noir
One piece
Princess Tutu
Seirei no Moribito
Saint Seiya
Touch
Tsubasa Chronicle
Windy Tales

There's a lot more, but it's one of the tracks now and then, depending my mood too


----------



## Raika (Mar 6, 2011)

To Aru Majutsu no Index Ⅱ OP 1
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghLSUdEK7us[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Mark1006 (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ia_OUk1aVsE[/youtube]
Yes, Naruto.I'm generic.


----------



## nasune (Mar 6, 2011)

Continued story, from the last episode of Code Geass R2.
[youtube]xO0LR97vaUg[/youtube]
and The Sacred Moon OP from Tsukime
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isYCZ-GoYC0[/youtube]


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 6, 2011)

You know I'll post this....
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuYeHPFR3f0[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 7, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> You know I'll post this....
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuYeHPFR3f0[/youtube]


Hahaha! Anything Pokemon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at least it's an anime.


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 14, 2011)

Spoiler: my faves



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIY8qgvNNYU[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cbOnPJW8rY[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ1tdHele34[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNxv98CrKi8[/youtube]


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been listening to the album "Enson" by Masaki Endo. It's pretty good. Here's my personal favorite song:



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNFm7-UgobE[/youtube]


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 22, 2011)

soul resonance  from soul eater


----------



## Excellentnuke (Apr 5, 2011)

Anything from Nodame Cantabile. Although, the music from there, aside from the opening and credits, is just classical music so it's "cheating" in a way


----------



## celeron53 (Apr 5, 2011)

i like anime piano music because its always soooo sad.... such as
Suzuka's Main Theme
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW7yfeFdmD4[/youtube]
Bird's Peom-Hikaru
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC6JoQtipC0[/youtube]
Poem of Sky and Sea-TENMON(5cm per second), 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ss-I4NyWO8[/youtube]

Noticed their all from the same guy, XxImmortalmagexX. He has a crap load of music!!


----------

